# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  "البوليساريو" تدعو رايس إلى "إقناع" المغرب بحل قضية الصحراء

## حسان القضاة

دعا رئيس جبهة البوليساريو محمد عبد العزيز وزيرة الخارجية الأميركية كونداليزا رايس" إلى التدخل لدى المغرب من أجل احترام حق الشعب الصحراوي في تقرير المصير", كما

أكثر...

----------

